# WHAT'S CANADA BUYING?  March 2012



## The Bread Guy (28 Feb 2012)

*MERX postings and related news here only - 
please take discussion/debate to a new thread

Thanks for your help 
making this news-only thread work*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Mar 2012)

Wanted:
Ballistic blankets for AFVs
Sub-calibre training inserts for the big Leopard guns
Someone to (continue to) provide a wide range of private-sector support to troops deployed overseas (more in bid document outlining RFP development and consultation process – 5 page PDF – here)


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Mar 2012)

Remember this?





			
				milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Wanted:  Sub-calibre training inserts for the big Leopard guns



Now, the Government of Canada Info-machine thinks this is important enough to issue a news release:


> The Honourable Rona Ambrose, Minister of Public Works and Government Services and Minister for Status of Women, announced today that the Government of Canada has issued a Request for Proposals (RFP) to acquire sub-calibre training devices for the Canadian Leopard 2A4 tanks.
> 
> (....)
> 
> ...


Remember, you read it at Army.ca first


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Mar 2012)

Wanted:  +29,000 pairs of “Glove, Cold Wet Weather, Navy”


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Mar 2012)

Wanted:
“…. provision of CC-130 AVIONICS SYSTEMS (AVS) OPTIMIZED WEAPONS SYSTEM MANAGEMENT (OWSM) on behalf of the Department of National Defence (DND)….” (more in bid document extract – 8 page PDF – here)
300 x “Small Arms Cases to be delivered to Petawawa and Richmond, Ont.”
48 x “Surface Use Explosive Ordnance Disposal Tools and Equipment” kits


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Mar 2012)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Wanted:  52 x "Mustang swimmer suits" (with an option for 52 more) for delivery "within 200 kms radius of the (National Capital Region)"


PWGSC says bid is now cancelled - see attached.


----------



## GAP (8 Mar 2012)

maybe they kept getting them mixed up.....


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Mar 2012)

Wanted:  Snack cakes for CFB Bagotville - breakdown of treats sought (most popular by quantity:  Jos. Louis) here (Excel spreadsheet).


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Mar 2012)

_“.... The Department of National Defence has a requirement to render-safe and dispose of explosive ordnance, improvised explosive devices (IED) and unexploded ordnance (UXO) <using high-pressure water jets> that are located in the Canadian territory or that are found abroad on deployed operations and posing a threat to Canadian and Allied Forces ....”_


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Mar 2012)

Wanted:
“Search and Rescue Technician (SAR Tech) mountain, glacier climbing and rescue training courses” in and around Comox
Up to 300 x equipment bags for delivery to Richmond, Ontario
Someone to fly the Combat Team Commanders Course from Fredericton NB to Edmonton AB on April 28


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Mar 2012)

Wanted:
Someone to build an HR/payroll system for the CF
_“A service provider capable of supplying support to its two parachute training programs, including the provision of aircraft resources and parachute instruction facility infrastructure”_ (more details in bid document extract – 10 page PDF – here)


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Mar 2012)

Wanted:  Someone to take care of targets for navy live fire training in the Atlantic


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Mar 2012)

Wanted:  A "vessel of interest" for east coast coastal protection exercise FRONTIER SENTINEL 2012 (more in bid document extract - 4 page PDF - here)


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Mar 2012)

Wanted:
Stickers for damage control on ships
More research into spotting targets around coastlines (more here in bid document excerpt – 6 page PDF – here if you’re interested)


----------

